# Duck Hunting near Myrtle Beach



## maughdr (Apr 4, 2014)

Recently got news I will be moving jobs to the Myrtle Beach area, anyone know of any good duck hunting in the nearby area? Never hunted near the coast really so it will be a new experience.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 4, 2014)

Georgetown you will have to scout. Great Pee dee river, Waccamaw and the Sampit rivers. Coastal duck hunting on Winyah Bay. Better buy some diver decoys. It is about 35 miles south of the beach. Do not forget you will not be that far from coastal North Carolina where there is allot of duck and goose hunting.


----------



## quackertackr (Apr 11, 2014)

I hunted the little pee dee (lumber) river up in NC growing up. Lots of wood ducks with mallards mixed in. Lots of swamps around the area, I would try to find a landowner for the first season.


----------

